# two new to the line-up



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Santa came early with Webleys! A RIC presentation model,1878/79 in 450cf and an engraved 1st model in 442cf. Didn't know I'd been that good!!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Where in the world do you come up with these guns? Can't remember seeing a RIC since I don't know when!

Funny thing, about 1950 or so I saw plenty RICs that had been sleeved and rechambered, often times to .25-20 Win. The chambers had sleeves silver soldered in and chambered, and the barrel was lined.

Can't imagine such a revolver in .25-20!

Thanks for showing us some out of the ordinary revolvers.

Bob Wright


----------

